# Netbeans Yosemite



## Felly (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sur Yosemite 10.10 et je viens de télécharger Netbeans 8.0.1.
Lorsque je lance l'installation, au moment de choisir l'emplacement j'ai un "OSCHECK MESSAGE" stipulant que le soft ne peut pas être installé sur mon disque principal. Ce n'est pas un problème de mémoire... 

Quelqu'un aurait une solution?

Merci à tous,
Felly


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

bienvenue

tu as quand même vu que selon la propre note tech de Netbeans
(qui date d'aout 2014 donc avant sortie de yosemite)
il n'y a rien qui dit que c'est compatible yosemite
(ni avec mavericks d'ailleurs)
https://netbeans.org/community/releases/80/relnotes.html#system_requirements


----------



## adio (13 Novembre 2014)

Personnellement je suis sous Yosemite avec Netbeans 8.0.1 et il fonctionne parfaitement.

J'ai juste du installer JAVA 8u25, sinon il ne se lançait pas. 

Le lien où trouver JAVA 8u25: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html


----------

